# Victor Puppy formula dog food



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey everybody, I just wondering if yall could give your opinion on this dog food for puppies? 

Victor Premium Dog Food | Hi Pro Plus

I've seen some good reviews from other members for the adult dog food but just wanted to see if this was a quality puppy food.

Thanks for the help!
Robbie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I love Victor, but they don't have the max calcium formula printed on the bag, so we can't be sure if it's suitable for large breed puppies. E-mail Victor and ask them for the MAXIMUM calcium and phosphorus percentage. If it's less than 1.4 or 1.5% max you're good to go.


----------



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response! I had actually seen some of your other posts about Victor which made me aware of it. I got my parents to switch of to it for their 3 year old GSD.

I've emailed everyone listed on their website and haven't gotten a response yet. I'm picking up my puppy on Tuesday morning so hopefully I'll get a response by Monday. 

I saw in another post you had used Precise dog food too. I looked it up and it seems like they have a good option for my puppy. This would be my back up plan if I don't hear back from Victor.

Precise Pet Products | Large & Giant Breed Puppy

Does this look like a good puppy food to you? The calcium and phosphorus levels seem to be appropriate. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the Precise is a great food for your puppy. I was feeding the Precise Foundation to my senior and puppy before my puppy got old enough to eat the high-performance Victor food. My senior still eats Precise Foundation. The Foundation is also nutritionally appropriate for a large breed puppy. It's a good solid all life stages food.


----------



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the response I got from Victor:

"We do not publish maximum levels of calcium for our foods. Of course calcium and phosphorus come from the bone found in all meat meals including Beef, Pork, Chicken, Lamb as well as Ocean fish. Our nutritionist balances phosphorus to maintain 1.4 to 1.6 to one to calcium Phosphorus ratio in all of our foods"

Should I just go with the Precise puppy food since we are uncertain of the actual amounts?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I'd do. Either the Precise Large Breed Puppy or Foundation.


----------



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got another reply from someone else in the company.

"The percentages are stated as a guaranteed minimum. 1.4 percent min. calcium, 1.0 percent min. phosphorus. We will be updating our website soon."

Just thought I would pass along the information to anyone else who wanted it.


----------

